# Help Save RAF Phantom XV582 ‘Black Mike’ from Scrapping.



## Warbirds News (Apr 2, 2014)

A good cause, anyone can help.

Save Phantom XV582 'Black Mike' from Scrapping


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope they can save her, that is one of the sharpest F-4's I've ever seen.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, a good cause; that Phantom has been a feature at RAF Leuchars for years and looks awesome in its Treble One Sqn colours. Here's a picture I took at one of the Leuchars airshows many years ago as a youngster.







One thing that would guarantee its long term preservation would be to donate it to a museum, the museum at East Fortune in Scotland is probably the best place since its collection policy covers aircraft with a Scottish connection and Black Mike has been with the Tremblers at Leuchars for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2014)

What is the yellow marking on the tail?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2014)

It's the emblem of 111 Sqn or Treble One Squadron as it is known, Dave:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No._111_Squadron_RAF


----------

